# Can mac works on yahoo site builder?



## Ying (Jul 23, 2009)

Hello, does anyone can use yahoo site builder on mac system? I searched online, it says yahoo site builder can only be used on windows. Is it ture?Thank you!!!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 23, 2009)

Yahoo! Sitebuilder is a program, apparently, that you download and install on a Windows-based computer:

http://webhosting.yahoo.com/ps/sb/index.php

Therefore, it will not run _natively_ on a Mac.

You can, however, run Windows on your Mac via virtualization with Parallels, Fusion, VirtualBox, etc., or run Windows natively via BootCamp... hence, if you can run Windows on your Mac, then you can run SiteBuilder on the Windows operating system that is running on your Mac.

You still have to use Windows, but technically, hey -- you're "running SiteBuilder on a Mac."


----------



## Ying (Jul 23, 2009)

Thank you very much! I guess I will just use windows to work for SiteBuilder.


----------

